# Baltimore Police Exam in MA



## John J

Police Officer
Baltimore City Police
Dept. Civil Service Test
We encourage all candidates whom meet the below listed minimum requirements take our Free civil service police officer exam for over 300 vacancies.
Police Officer Salary Range
$35,784 - $57,983
At least 20 years and 9 months of age. U.S. Citizen (or naturalized). Have a valid drivers lic. Have a High School Diploma or GED.
Location: Sheraton Newton, 320 Washington St, Newton, Ma 02451
Dates: Friday 10/03/03
Saturday 10/04/03
Testing: 9am-12pm-3pm
Advance Registration Req'd: Call 1-877-PRIDEPD or (410) 396-2340/2341
Call between the hours of 8:00 am - 5:00 pm. Paid parking available on site.


----------



## j809

Before you decide to work there, I highly recommend that you watch the following series on HBO

"The Wire" and "The Corner". Yes, Baltimore is a shit hole.


----------



## Guest

H50 said:


> Before you decide to work there, I highly recommend that you watch the following series on HBO
> 
> "The Wire" and "The Corner". Yes, Baltimore is a shit hole.


I'm going to 2nd that I used to work for Amtrak and my crew and I worked there for a whole summer, calling Baltimore a shithole is being nice.Its the arm pit of the east coast.


----------



## John J

Can it be any worse than Boston or NYC?


----------



## j809

John J said:


> Can it be any worse than Boston or NYC?


YES IT CAN, absolutely. I grew up in NYC and NYC is heaven compared to Baltimore.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Yeah Baltimore is one tough town..So far they've had over 150 murders so far this year...on average 250-300 murders anually..what's Boston at now 40 or 50...On the plus side you'd get experience very quickly..and you don't have to live in the city....Personally I'm kicking that option around..I have friends that live nearby...Can always go somewhere else after a few years...


----------



## Guest

John J said:


> Can it be any worse than Boston or NYC?


Ya one would think NYC would be worse but not in this case, just becuase of the size difference, Baltimore is truly a DUMP and when you start to go further in the suburbs now your getting into clan country. When I worked there we worked with guys from the surrounding areas and most of them where Clan members, it was interesting to say the least, weird but interesting, those boys are wacked. Defintiley strange characters.

Another thing I remember about Marys land was the State Police park marked Cruisers on the side of the highway and put fully uniformed manicans in the drivers seat. Obviously to keep speeders in check.


----------



## ecpd402

I just preregistered. I need a change from massachusetts


----------



## John J

ecpd402 said:


> I just preregistered. I need a change from massachusetts


I hear that. I am calling first thing tommorw.


----------



## Guest

I have been an officer in Baltimore for 24 years. I have no idea where you got the information that members of the dept from surrounding areas are clan members.
That is 100% bullshit.
Yes parts of Baltimore are very bad, however there are some very nice areas in Baltimore.
I will say that you will get a great deal of experience working in patrol.


----------



## John J

Hey Copper 25,

Is their academy a live in academy? How long does the hiring process usually take? Is Baltimore an expensive place to live? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Guest

The Baltimore Police Academy is not a live in academy. I believe there is a special process for out of state applicants. Once in the academy it should last approx six months. 
Over the years I have worked with many officers who have come from the metro Boston area. I have always been amazed how difficult they all say it is to get hired in the Boston area. 
In recent years many traditional middle class neighborhoods have been invaded by yuppies. Houses that several years ago sold for 70k are now going for 250k. However there is no residency requirement. Nice houses in the newly yuppified areas vary in price. Many out of town officers have other officers as roommates.
Overtime is virtually unlimited ie: Oriole games, Ravens games and numerous other city overtime sites.
Don't get me wrong, the place is far from perfect but not as bad as some of the above replies.


----------



## John J

Hey thanks again for the info. I am taking the exam and I am going to give Baltimore some serious thought.


----------



## Macop

Copper, does baltimore take lateral transfers?


----------



## Guest

Macop

When I go to work tomorrow I will check about laterals, and will get back to you.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Copper very intrersted in your Dept...Just curious as to shifts Do your days off rotate or are they fixed.. On ot can you be held over to cover another shift?...And What's the retirement %'s like....Thanks in advance..


----------



## Guest

Sgt Jack

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
The present patrol schedule is 6 on and 2 off. The 5th and 6th week is 5 on with two three day weekends off.
There are times if the next shift is short they will allow you to work a double at time and a half. It is not mandatory.
The midnight shift is permanent. 8x4 and 4x12 rotate every 28 days.
Salary is 35,784 to 57,983
20 year pension at 50%


----------



## Sgt Jack

Copper that's no problem..I figured you guys are pretty busy down there........Thanks for the info...I'm gonna set a 4 day process when I get some time this winter to make the trip down...Anyway thanks again..


----------



## MVS

Who else took the test, and what do you think about Baltimore PD? :-k


----------



## ecpd402

The test was good I was superised that they wanted us to start the Academy on OCT 31 if we choose to go to the four day process on oct 17th


----------



## Sgt Jack

Wow talk about a fast processs....Only two weeks to get everything together...why the big rush?


----------



## MVS

The big rush is because they want to put about 60 people through their class on the 31st and have currently only hired about 20. The department wants to hire 250 Officers this year - though the personnel Officer stated he doesn't think it'll happen. But they are hard pressed to fill positions as they expect about 300 openings within the next 12 mos. So if you want to get "on the Job", Baltimore IS the place!

:L:


----------



## MatchStick

The rush is deceiving. They have a 40 officer unit that has up to two full years to do an in-depth background investigation on each applicant. You can be hired, trained and working for almost two years when they decide to shitcan you. For most of us, that is not a problem, but if you have a skeleton in your closet, it could be.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Well no skelton's here....but I don't think I'd like to be trained and working with that over my head anyway....Also I would hope that they would at least get the big things like criminal history..driving etc out of the way first before you'd start.


----------



## MatchStick

Sgt. Jack:

I agree, it would be a bit uneasy having that over your head. They do complete a basic warrant check and equivalent of a BOP and driver's history. Then they get into the neighbor visits and the credit checks later. It could work either way. It could scare people off or motivate them to be squared away for at least two years. I am finishing my bachelor's degree in May and am quite content as a part timer in MA for now. Although Baltimore PD is looking to hire ASAP, the results of their civil service exam are good for two years and the turnover rate seems to be high. I just took the test for shits and giggles and to have options open after school since the LE job market in MA is non existent right now.

Another good thing is after two years in, you can apply for special assignments. Three years, Sgt exam and two years as a Sgt, take the Lt exam. So, theoretically speaking, five years on you could be a LT in a large PD. 

From what the personnel officers were telling us, there is OT up the wazoo which is attractive since MA is unique to details for the most part.


----------



## MVS

True MATCHSTICK... It's great to have that as an option. Obviously it would only be ideal for folks whom don't have any skeletons. A Big PD, lots of Special Assignments and promotional Opp's. 20 yrs to retirement isn't too shabby either. And like you said lots of OT \/ that's the good stuff!! It's a VERY attractive option, and the personnel Officers sell it well!

As they were looking to put people through the academy ASAP, I'm not quite ready for that - as far as giving up in MA [-o&lt; . But if things don't work out this year, here I come Balty-more!! My wife is even willing to make the move... pretty easy to convince since she has family there. =D> 

I went to the Saturday noon exam and there weren't too many folks at that testing, but I think they all passed. Did anyone see folks leave (fail) at other exam times?? :shock:


----------



## MatchStick

I was at the Saturday 9AM exam. The guy next to me was pulled into the hallway and never came back. Another guy thought it was the test for Boston PD. One of the personnel officers said, "Boy if you want a job in Boston, you gonna have to wait till Barney Fife done up and die." He then pointed out how there is a ton of FT trained guys in MA that can't get jobs. The kid got up and left.


----------



## capecop88

I took the test sat at 3:00.
We started with 7 people and ended with two.
Three people were booted before the test began and the other two were called into the hallway after they finished and they never came back. No Application packets or anything were given to them.

Less competition for me I guess!


----------



## Southside

Baltimore PD being selective..... :L:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

My Asst Chief of Police and a few other guys I work with used to be Baltimore City Cops. There's a reason that they are in Mass offering the exam, because they can't give the job away in Maryland. Its a way to get into law enforcement and you won't beat the experience you'll get. They have every specialty unit you could ask for and you'll be able to work all aspects of the job, so for new people looking for police work its a good opportunity, one you won't find many of in Mass.


----------



## Southside

How did all who participated make out? I didn't take it, but am curious to see if anyone was offered a job.


----------



## GARDA

I worked with a former 7+ year Baltimore Patrolman/Detective...seasoned, great cop.
However, he now works in MA., where NONE of his MD. time counts toward retirement, OR seniority,
OR vacation. If you don't care about such things (and/or are young enough not to worry about it now)...then IF, like him, you also choose to return to MA....then by all means...Enjoy the Jungle Baby! St. Michael's got your back! Be Safe!


----------



## Guest

I 'M looking to get the study guide for Boston Police exam. Can your guys tell me where I could get the book to study for the exam. Thank You.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

After seeing the show "The Wire" on HBO, why the hell would you want to work in a place like that?


----------



## PBC FL Cop

OutOfManyOne said:


> After seeing the show "The Wire" on HBO, why the hell would you want to work in a place like that?


Good point I work with some ex-Baltimore City cops and they wouldn't encourage anyone to take that job. Baltimore County Police is a better job in that area. Baltimore City PD can't give that job away, hence why they have to travel to MA for applicants.

Good luck!!


----------

